# Teichoberfläche sauber halten



## Hans222 (26. Aug. 2010)

Hallo Teichexperten,

wir haben einen etwas runtergekommenen Teich übernommen, nur leider nicht viel Ahnung davon. Dies soll sich nun aber ändern.

Seit einigen Wochen haben wir mit etwas grünem auf der Wasseroberfläche zu kämpfen (wie es mir scheint sind dies aber keine Algen). 

Um den Teich sauber zu halten, muss man wöchentlich jede Menge von dem Zeug abschöpfen. Mir scheint als würde das immer mehr. Habe da langsam keine Lust mehr zu. Wer kann mir sagen wo der Grund für die rasante Vermehrung dieser Pflanzen (oder was auch immer das ist) liegt und wie man das ggf. besser beseitigen könnte.

Habe zur Identifizierung meines Problems zwei Bilder anbei gefügt.


----------



## Flash (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichoberfläche sauber halten*

Ach da hast du Bekannschaft mit dem Entenflott ( __ Kleine Wasserlinse ) gemacht
Die sind ergibig nicht wahr die kleinen Biester 

Die zeigt eigentlich an, das viele Nährstoffe in deinem Teich sind...

Da hilft nur radikal entfernen! wenn auch nur eine übrig bleibt, gehts wieder von forne los ..

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Hans222 (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichoberfläche sauber halten*

Kommen die denn nur zu einer bestimmten Jahreszeit? Oder gänzjährig?

Ich bezweifle dass es bei mir möglich ist jede einzelne zu entfernen. 
Angesichts der Teichgröße wird man immer mal ein oder zwei übersehen..


----------



## Flash (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichoberfläche sauber halten*

Hmm, ein Skimmer könnte hilfreich sein...

Ich glaub die ist den ganzen Sommer tätig. Im Herbst speichert sie Stärke, um dann zur Überwinterung auf den frostfreien Grund abzusinken. Im Frühjahr, geht es dann weider zur Sache

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## karsten. (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichoberfläche sauber halten*

Mahlzeit Ihr Beiden 

Lemna minor L. ist eine wunderbare Pflanze um Teichen Nährstoffe zu entziehen

wenn Du sie ausrottest bevor Dein Nährstoffproblem gelöst ist 

bekommst Du eben Algen !

ich weiß nicht  was schöner ist  ...

Hier gab es schon Beiträge um __ Wasserlinsen anzusiedeln .

Ein bisschen Arbeit ist bei Naturteichen unerlässlich.

http://extratour.blog.de/2008/09/03/schoene-gruene-gesunde-entengruetze-4654763/

wenn Du partout loswerden willst müsst Du Deine Wasser ganz nährstoffarm machen oder Dir gefrässige Fische einsetzen .



mit allen Nachteilen


mit der Suchfinktion gibt´s zum Thema auch noch Input

mfG


----------



## idefix--211 (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichoberfläche sauber halten*

Hallo Hans,

das "Problem ist halt, wenn du die __ Wasserlinsen komplett entfernst, wirst du sehr wahrscheinlich als nächstes Algen haben, denn irgendwer wird sich die überschüssigen Nährstoffe schnappen. Die Wasserlinsen kann man da noch verhältnismäßig einfach aus dem Teich entfernen und damit sind auch die Nährstoffe aus dem Kreislauf entfernt, die die Wasserlinsen zum Wachsen aufgenommen haben.

Theoretisch sollten die Wasserlinsen weniger werden, wenn der Teich dann irgendwann keine überschüssigen Nährstoffe mehr im Wasser hat. Da du aber nicht weißt, was am Teichgrund schon alles an "Dreck" zusammengekommen ist, kann das auch sein, dass der Teich von alleine nicht mehr nährstoffarm wird. In diesem Fall kommen die Linsen halt immer wieder.

Liebe Grüße,
Evi

Edit: Da war Karsten schneller


----------



## Hans222 (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichoberfläche sauber halten*

Also einfach die Linsen den Teich zudecken lassen?

Oder "darf" man die schon ab und zu mal abschöpfen ohne damit das Ziel zu gefährden, dass der Teich nährstoffarmer wird?

Vielen dank schonmal für die hilfreichen Beiträge.


----------



## karsten. (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichoberfläche sauber halten*

Schöpf ab !

es reicht wenn Du ......*eine drin lässt 

oder 


finde es schön wie es ist


----------



## derschwarzepeter (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichoberfläche sauber halten*

Der Karsten und der Idefix sprechen wahre Worte gelassen aus:
Entfernst du die __ Wasserlinsen, pflanzt dir Mutter Natur Algen.

Abgesehen davon wird abfischen wenig bringen, denn auch wenn´s nicht so ausschaut:
Der Wissenschafler ruft die mit dem Gattungsnamen "Lemna"
und das sind die kleinsten Blütenpflanzen, die´s gibt
und wer blüht, hat auch Samen,
die wieder keimen.
Trara!

Die einzige Chance die du hast, 
denen die Nähstoffgrundlage zu entziehen
und das bedeutet ZUMINDEST einmal einen möglichst radikalen Wasserwechsel.
Dabei solltest du auch den Großteil des dünnflüssigen Schlammes unten entfernen
- am Besten mit einer Fäkalienpumpe samt dem Wasser absaugen.
Den Schlurz pumpt man am Besten in die nächste Hecke oder ins Gemüsebeet,
denn DORT können wir die Nährstoffe brauchen.
Dann müssen da ordentlich Wasserpflanzen rein und zwar die,
die manche hier im forum "Unterwasserpflanzen" nennen:
Die sollen nämlich die restlichen Nährstoffe aufnehmen.

Alternativ könntest du natürlich immer wieder die Hälfte der Lemna abfischen
(da ist ja einiges an Nährstoffen drin!) und den Rest wieder wachsen lassen.
Nach geschätzt 4827 mal abfischen hast du die Nährstoffe erfolgreich reduziert.

GANZ WICHTIG:
Drohe jedem mit einer Klage wegen nachweisbarer Falschberatung,
der dir zur Lösung deines Problemes einen Filter verkaufen will!


----------



## Hans222 (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichoberfläche sauber halten*

Saugt denn ein Skimmer die Linsen auch erfolgreich ab? Oder kommt man auch mit so einem Gerät um Abschöpfen nicht herum?


----------



## derschwarzepeter (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichoberfläche sauber halten*

Tut er,
nur wo saugst du die dann hin?
In einen Filter?
Dann bleiben die Planzennährstoffe im Wasser
und Mutter Natur pflanzt die NÄCHSTEN Konsumenten: Algen.
Ist das dein Ziel?
Dann skimme!


----------



## Hans222 (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichoberfläche sauber halten*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Tut er,
> nur wo saugst du die dann hin?
> In einen Filter?
> Dann bleiben die Planzennährstoffe im Wasser
> ...



ich seh schon, es ist ziemlich aussichtslos die Plage auf einfache Art und Weise zu entfernen...


----------



## derschwarzepeter (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichoberfläche sauber halten*

Messerscharf geschlossen:
Die Lemna ist NICHT die Plage,
sondern nur die FOLGE der Plage!
Du musst die NÄHRSTOFFE loswerden
und dazu hilft dir mit Sicherheit kein Skimmer!


----------



## Hans222 (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichoberfläche sauber halten*

Ist der einzige Weg die Nährstoffe loszuwerden das Wasser komplett zu wechseln?

Wir hatten den Teich wegen Umbaumaßnahmen halb leer im Sommer. Vorher war er immer voll mit Algen, seitdem die Hälfte des Wassers neu ist sind keine Algen mehr da, dafür halt diese Linsen. Könnte das etwas damit zu tun haben?


----------



## derschwarzepeter (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichoberfläche sauber halten*

Ja, möglicherweise war´s vorher den Lemnas schon zu grauslich 
und durch den Teilwasserwechsel habt ihr das Nährstoffangebot halbiert!
Das Problem ist allerdings, dass sich in Teichen in der Regel eine Schlammschicht bildet
und den damit praktisch von unten auffüllt, sodass er immer flacher wird. (Nachschauen lohnt!)

Wenn dich nicht stört, dass der Teich langsam zum Hochmoor wird,
kannst du das lassen, da die Nährstoffe im Schlamm schön weggepackt sind,
solange sie niemand aufrührt (z.B. Goldfische oder Kois).
Meist ist der Schlamm aber sehr dünnflüssig und leicht zu pumpen;
eine ordentliche Fäkalienpumpe macht das spielend!


----------



## Hans222 (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichoberfläche sauber halten*

Ich werde mal morgen eine Probe Schlamm aus dem Teich entnehmen und ganze fotografieren. 

Die Experten hier werden mir ja dann sicher sagen können, ob eine Fäkalienpumpe da noch ausreicht 
Muss dabei vielleicht auch die Größe und vor allem Tiefe des Teiches berücksichtigt werden?

Ich würde nämlich mittelfristig gerne Fische einsetzen. Wenn du sagst, dass die Fische das aufwühlen, sollte man das Problem vielleicht besser vorher beheben.

edit: @derschwarzepeter
du redest doch von dem Schlamm am Boden des Teiches, oder? Ich nehme an, das sind der Laub und die Blätter die im Laufe der Jahre rein gefallen sind und dann absinken?


----------



## derschwarzepeter (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichoberfläche sauber halten*



Hans222 schrieb:


> du redest doch von dem Schlamm am Boden des Teiches, oder? Ich nehme an, das sind der Laub und die Blätter die im Laufe der Jahre rein gefallen sind und dann absinken?


Ganz genau!
Ich denke, der schaut wohl überall gleich aus 
und du solltest den mit einer kräftigen Fäkalienpumpe locker pumpen können,
so nicht irgendwelche Äste oder Seerosenwurzelstöcke drinstecken.


----------



## heiko_243 (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichoberfläche sauber halten*



> Ist der einzige Weg die Nährstoffe loszuwerden das Wasser komplett zu wechseln?


Aber bitte vor dem Wechsel prüfen, ob das Wasser was für den Wechsel verwendet wird, auch nährstoffarm genug ist. Bei uns ist Leitungswasser z.B. ein Prima Dünger - recht Phosphatreich.

Ein Skimmer hilft aber auch dem Teich Nährstoffe zu entziehen. Wenn du die Linsen damit abschöpfst - nicht zu viele, damit die durch ihr Wachstum immer noch Nährstoffe dem Wasser entziehen - und den Korb regelmässig entleerst, enternst du auch Nährstoffe aus dem Teich. Das ist nichts anderes wie von Hand abzufischen.


----------



## Eugen (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichoberfläche sauber halten*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon wird abfischen wenig bringen, denn auch wenn´s nicht so ausschaut:
> Der Wissenschafler ruft die mit dem Gattungsnamen "Lemna"
> und das sind die kleinsten Blütenpflanzen, die´s gibt
> und wer blüht, hat auch Samen,
> ...



Sorry Peter, das ist Blödsinn.
Lemna minor vermehren sich ungeschlechtlich durch Sproßbildung. Wie sonst auch könnten sie auch soo schnell wachsen.
Lemna blüht nur äußerst selten und eine ev. Samenbildung ist für deren Fortpflanzung sowas von irrelevant.

@ Hans
wenn du keinen Wasserwechsel machst hilft nur immer wieder abfischen.
Irgendwann wünscht du dir die Wasserlinse wieder zurück.
Ich hab grad das ganze an meinem neuen Teich mit Azolla hinter mir.
(__ Wasserlinsen wachsen mir zum Nährstoffentzug zu langsam  )
In den letzten 3 Monaten habe ich weit über 100l Azolla abgefischt, der Teich ist inzwischen fast azollafrei und Schwebe- oder Fadenalgen sind trotzdem keine gewachsen. 
Der Vorteil von Azolla: Das ist nicht winterhart und somit im nächsten Jahr höchsten noch als willkommener Nährstoff vorhanden.   )

P.S.  Wasserlinsen züchte ich inzwischen in extra Wannen bzw. in den Lotoskübeln und setze sie immer wieder in den großen Teich. Zwischen den Pflanzen im Flachwasser gefallen sie mir nämlich


----------



## derschwarzepeter (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichoberfläche sauber halten*



Eugen schrieb:


> Sorry Peter, das ist Blödsinn.
> Lemna minor vermehren sich ungeschlechtlich durch Sproßbildung. Wie sonst auch könnten sie auch soo schnell wachsen.
> Lemna und eine ev. Samenbildung ist für deren Fortpflanzung sowas von irrelevant.


Sorry Eugen, das ist KEIN Blödsinn:
Wenn man mühevollst und vollständig (was in der Regel nicht einmal im Aquarium gelingt)
wirklich ALLE Lemnas abgefischt hat, die sich normalerweise durch Sprossung vermehren
reicht EINE einzige, die nur _"nur äußerst selten blüht"_ und der Spuk geht schon wieder los.
Abgesehen davon, dass die auch gern per Luftpost (__ Wasservögel ") kommen,
habe ich ja gar nicht zum gänzlichen Abfischen geraten,
sondern nur zum Eliminieren von 50%,
um deren nährstoff-(= in diesem Fall eher schadstoff)-bindende Wirkung zu nutzen.


Eugen schrieb:


> In den letzten 3 Monaten habe ich weit über 100l Azolla abgefischt, der Teich ist inzwischen fast azollafrei und Schwebe- oder Fadenalgen sind trotzdem keine gewachsen.


Wieder nicht *TROTZDEM*,
sondern *DESWEGEN*!


----------



## Eugen (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichoberfläche sauber halten*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Wieder nicht *TROTZDEM*,
> sondern *DESWEGEN*!



jepp und genau das war ja auch meine Absicht.
Aber egal


----------



## Nordfriesen (28. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichoberfläche sauber halten*

Ich denke hier ist nur eine umpfangreiche Aktion wirklich sinnvoll.

Bevor es hier falsch verstanden wird .....ich sage nur was ich machen würde wenn ich heute vor diesem Teich stehen würde mit der Absicht einmal Fische drin zu sehen .
Es liest sich schlimmer als es ist .... jeden Tag etwas machen . Nach und nach !

1.) 30% Wasser ablassen ....möglichst beim Absaugen des Grundes . Der Bodenschlamm muss raus ! Wenn nicht absaugen , dann Wasser abpumpen und  hinein in den Teich und Schlamm raus ! Dabei möglich viel der Lemna und der nun sichtbar werdenden Teichwände mitreinigen ( abspülen , abwaschen ) . Natürlich nur mit Wasser  . Zwischendurch mit dem Kescher die Oberfläche abfischen .
2.) Das verbliebene Wasser dürfte extrem verschmutzt sein . Nun warten bis sich der gröbste Schmutz abgesetzt hat ( das dauert gern 1 Tag ) . Punkt 1.) wiederholen und danach nochmals 30% Wasser raus . 
3.) Wieder warten ( 1 Tag ) bis sich der grobe Schmutz abgesetzt hat und wieder den Schlamm und Lemna raus .
4.) Der Grund sollte nun "normal" verschmutzt sein ....ist ja kein Pool 
5.) Die richtigen Pflanzen beorgen ( reichlich Pflanzen ) . Welche ? Das Forum hilft ! 
Ich würde unter anderen unbedingt auch __ Wasserpest nehmen ( habe selbst gute Erfahrung damit gemacht ) . 
Wasserpest nimmt viel Nährstoffe auf und ist ...trotz Ihres schnellen Wachstums .... sehr gut zu kontrollieren ( einfach abschneiden und wegwerfen . Die Abschnitte wachsen sonst wieder an ) . Wasserpest hat keine Wurzeln und braucht nur in den Boden oder zwischen Steine gesteckt zu werden . Da hier der Boden ja "sauber" ist würde ich den Boden ca. 3 cm mit feinen "Spielsand" bedecken. WICHTIG : nur da einpflanzen wo später auch die Möglichkeit zum beschneiden besteht . Vorzugsweise am Rand . Wasserpest sieht aber auch sehr schön aus wenn es länger ist .
Nach dem Spielsand muss mindestens 2 Tage gewartet werden bis sich alles abgesetzt hat. 
Oberfläche immer wieder abfischen ohne den Sand aufzuwirbeln .
6.) Den nun noch freien gereinigten Teichrand mit möglichst vielen Pflanzen versehen und den Teich wieder mit "frischem" Wasser aus der Leitung auffüllen .
7.) Wärend erneute verunreinigungen sich erst absetzen müssen wird es Zeit für die richtige Technik am und im Teich . 
Zuerst die Pumpe : Sie sollte innerhalb 1-2 Stunden das gesamte Teichwasser komplett einmal durchgezogen haben . Bei mir sind 2 Pumpen mit jeweils 7500L/H im Einsatz . Davon läuft eine 24 Stunden und eine zweite am Skimmer nach Bedarf.  
Bevor es aber an ein dauerhaftes Reinigungs- und __ Filtersystem geht muss das Teichwasser erstmal vorgereinigt werden . Jeder Filter würde sonst dicke Backen machen ... verstopfen etc. Das Wasser aus der Pumpe muss ja nun ersteinmal gereinigt werden . Ich würde vorerst damit beginnen den groben Schmutz vom Wasser zu trennen . Dazu würde ich aus den Handelsüblichen Pumpengehäusen die Filter rausnehmen .Optimal wäre es das Wasser ersteinmal einige Tage nur durch ein Sieb zu filtern . Dazu müsste es reichen ein 200my Filtersieb ( gibt es bei ebay )  über eine Regentonne zu spannen und das gepumpte Wasser über das Sieb zurück in den Teich zu fördern . Mehrmals täglich das Sieb reinigen und Oberfläche von Schmutz und Lemna befreien wird nötig sein . 
Der Betrieb eines Skimmers würde das tägliche abfischen von Schmutz und eventuell noch vorhandenem Lemna auf der Oberfläche ersparen . Dazu würde ich eine 2. Pumpe betreiben .
8.) Ich denke nach 7 Tagen dürfte das Wasser schon recht gut aussehen und es kann der Einsatz eines Filters angegangen werden ( Bakterien ansiedeln ) . Hier empfehle ich erst einen Siebfilter mit 200 my Sieb und Kammerfilter mit __ Hel-x . Hier mal im Forum nach Eigenbau umschauen !!!! In diesem Sommer werden sich auf natürlichem Wege keine Bakterien mehr ansiedeln . Dazu muss es lange Warm sein . Filterbakterien kann man als Starterbakterien kaufen !
Nun ist der Grund sauber .... reichlich Pflanzen im Teich ..... eine gute Technik da .
Es fehlen noch die Bakterien im Filter und ZEIT . 

Im nächsten Jahr sollte sich alles schon gut eingespielt haben um dann mit dem Fischbesatz zu beginnen . Bis dahin erstmal täglich eine halbe Stunde Zeit für dieTeichpflege einsetzen .

Gruß
Nils


----------



## derschwarzepeter (28. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichoberfläche sauber halten*

Alles richtig, was der Nils da schreibt (wenn auch en wenig techniklastig),
nur da irrt es grundlegend:





Nordfriesen schrieb:


> In diesem Sommer werden sich auf natürlichem Wege keine Bakterien mehr ansiedeln . Dazu muss es lange Warm sein . Filterbakterien kann man als Starterbakterien kaufen !


Die Filterbakterien stellen sich von ganz alleine ein 
und zwar die ganz genau richtigen in der ganz genau richtigen Menge für die vorliegenden Wasserparameter:
Davon leben ohnehin schon eine ganze Menge in Hans´ Teich;
es dauert halt so ca. an die 2 ... 3 Wochen, dann sind sie auch im Filter da,
außer man macht sehr dumme Sachen, wie dazwischen Filter abdrehen, Chemie ins Wasser usw..
KAUFEN kann man die Bakterien entgegen aller Versprechungen des Handels nicht:
OHNE gekaufte Starterbakterien muss man laaange 21 Tage warten
während es MIT nur kurze 3 Wochen dauert.
Wahrscheinlich schadet es nicht,
jedoch hilft´s sicher nicht;
oja, manchen schon!*

Wenn man UNBEDINGT glaubt, der Biologie auf die Sprünge helfen zu müssen,
was meines Erachtens ausschließlich bei absolut neu befüllten Teichen Sinn macht,
holt man sich von einem Teichbesitzer in der Nähe ohne lange Fahrtzeit einen Kübel Mulm:
Das ist das braune flockige Sediment, das man vor allem von Folienflächen und am Boden gewinnen kann.
(Besonderes Kennzeichen: Es stinkt nicht; stinkt´s, ist es Faulschlamm - den wollen wir nicht!)
Der Mulm besteht zum großen Teil aus den am Abbau beteiligten Bakterien nebst Einzellern
und wird einfach schüttend im Teich verteilt.
Bei Hans wird das aber kaum nötig sein.


*) Es ist schon unwahrscheinlich, womit die Leute heutzutage Geld verdienen!
Mein Chemieprofessor sagte einmal: 
"Wenn man als Chemiker wirklich reich werden will, muss man WASSER verkaufen!"
... und das tun manche recht erfolgreich!


----------



## Nordfriesen (28. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichoberfläche sauber halten*



> Davon leben ohnehin schon eine ganze Menge in Hans´ Teich;
> es dauert halt so ca. an die 2 ... 3 Wochen, dann sind sie auch im Filter da,



Ob das so richtig ist ? Ich habe ein neues __ Filtersystem seit nun 3 Wochen in Betrieb . Im __ Hel-x hat sich bisher noch keine Biologie angesiedelt und das obwohl ich keinen neuen Teich angelegt habe . 



> Wenn man UNBEDINGT glaubt, der Biologie auf die Sprünge helfen zu müssen,
> was meines Erachtens ausschließlich bei absolut neu befüllten Teichen Sinn macht,
> holt man sich von einem Teichbesitzer in der Nähe ohne lange Fahrtzeit einen Kübel Mulm


Auch hier denke ich anders : Wir brauchen Bakterien IM FILTER... keinen Mulm im Teich . Mulm im Teich bedeutet Algen züchten . Anstelle von Mulm sollten es reichlich Pflanzen und sauberer Kies sein ! Sonst wird aus der Leigabe Mulm des Nachbarteiches schnell ein Teufelskreis . Einmal eingebracht in den Teich ist es schwer zu kontrollieren . Microorganismen und Kleinstlebewesen verbrauchen bei der umwandlung von Kot,Futterresten, etc viel Sauerstoff . Das bedeutet Sauerstoff fällt rapide und Stickstoff steigt . Es entsteht der Pflanzennährstoff Ammonium. Somit Algen . Dann Ammoniak und damit  Fischsterben. Nitrosomonas Bakterien machen aus Ammoniak mit Sauerstoff dann Nitrit.
Einfaches Filtern bewirkt das die Nitrobacter Bakterien aus Nitrit dann das ungefährliche Nitrat machen was aber wiederrum Pflanzenwachstum und Algen fördert  .  Da hilft nur gezielte Technik im Filter und den Bakterien die wir IM FILTER brauchen . Das sind die  Denitrifikanten die den Teufelskreis IM FILTER unterbrechen indem Sie die Schadstoffe in  Stickstoff umwandeln und in die Luft abgeben !
Mein alter Filter hatte diese Wirkung da die richtigen Bakterien IM FILTER waren . Diese fehlen noch im neuen Filter und das merke ich sofort an den Algen im Teich !



> Alles richtig, was der Nils da schreibt (wenn auch en wenig techniklastig),


Wärend ich in anderen Punkten eine andere Meinung habe so muss ich doch in diesm Punkt sagen das ohne gute und gezielte Technik im Teich die Freude an den Fischen gering sein wird . Und ich bin da keineswegs techniklastig ! 
Ich könnte noch den Ozonreaktor nennen   
Allerdings hab ich tatsächlich den UVC vergessen  
Ist die grundliegende Technik nicht im Fischteich wird wohl auch nie ein Fisch zu sehen sein weil es eine dunkle Suppe wird .... den Fisch stört es wohl nicht unbedingt wenn die Biologie stimmt .... nur dann kann Hans 222 auch die Lemna da lassen .... das stört die Fische auch nicht .... aber sehen wird er so auch keinen Fisch ..... dafür Algen wenn er die Lemna mal abfischt .
Unmengen an Pflanzen machen vielleicht eine unterdimensionierte Technik möglich .Aber Pflanzen produzieren Nachts keinen Sauerstoff ( fehlende Photosynthese ) . Dazu müsste der Teich riesig sein um sich selbst zu regulieren .... also eher ein See . Der Filter bringt aber Sauerstoff in das Teichwasser .... besonders der SIFI aber auch alle anderen Verwirbelungen . Darum sollte der Filter auch 24 Stunden 7 Tage die Woche laufen .

Ich habe mir schon etliche Teiche angesehen .... ohne Technik , mit wenig Technik und mit extremster Technik . Ohne sind meistens Pflanzenteiche , mit wenig Technik sind meistens die normalen Fischteiche ausgestattet und das extreme finden wir in der Koihaltung oder Koizucht .  
Was Hans 222 erreichen will ist denke ich ein Gartenteich mit Fischen . Einen Naturbelassenen Teich hat er ja irgendwie schon und den will er nicht und einen Koiteich wird er ohne extremstem Umbau ( Neubau ) nicht hinbekommen . Also denke ich ist meine vorgeschlagene Technik genau richtig und keinesfalls übertrieben .

Noch was vergessen 

Ich denke fürs erste nicht


----------



## derschwarzepeter (28. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichoberfläche sauber halten*

Hi Nils!
Irgendwie schliessen wir wohl beide von uns auf andere, 
denn während ich davon ausgegangen bin, dass der Hans mit seinem Naturteich prinzipiell zufrieden ist,
nur halt gern keine Lemna und keinen Algenschlurz haben will,
denkst du an einen Fischteich, wo gefüttert und gefiltert wird
– kein Wunder, dass wir da unterschiedliche Blickwinkel haben, was die Technik betrifft!

Betreffend die Bakterien hast du allerdings unrecht:
Als langjährigster Aquarianer mit einem gerüttelt Maß an Erfahrung in Wasserchemie (Zucht heikler Arten) 
kann ich berichten, dass beim absolut neu eingerichtetes Aquarium (inkl. Boden und Filter)
die Nitrifikation bereits nach meist 2 Wochen messbar angesprungen ist 
und in der Regel nach 3 Wochen schon ordentlich läuft:
Der Nitrit-Peak ist überwunden, der Besatz kann normal gefüttert werden.
Dabei besiedeln die Nitrifikanten beileibe nicht nur das Filtersubstrat,
sondern ALLE Oberflächen im Aquarium, die sich nicht ausreichend „wehren“.
(Auf den Fischen wachsen deshalb natürlich KEINE.)
Der Filter stellt damit eigentlich nur eine ZUSÄTZLICHE Besiedelungsfläche zur Verfügung.

Ähnlich läuft das in biologischen Kläranlagen ab, die auch ca. 3 Wochen benötigen,
um nach einer grundlegenden Änderung des Zulaufwassers wieder „richtig“ zu arbeiten.

DIESE Vorgänge laufen im Teichfilter genauso ab – ein wenig temperaturabhängig halt,
wobei die sinkende Vermehrungsrate der Bakterien und deren Abbauleistung 
oft vom besseren Sauerstoffangebot des kühleren Wassers kompensiert wird.

Der augenscheinlich geringe Bakterienrasen auf deinem Filtersubstrat mag daher andere Gründe haben:
Zu wenig Nährstoffe? Zu wenig Sauerstoff? Zu langsamer Durchfluss?
… oder ist der Rasen erst so zart, dass man ihn kaum sieht?

Zu hoffen, dass auf den Plastikkörperchen friedlich nitrifizierende und DE-nitrifizierende Bakterien nebeneinandersitzen,
ist lieb aber vergeblich. 
Diese benötigen GRUNDLEGEND andere Lebensbedingungen:
Nitrifikanten benötigen ein sauerstoffREICHES Milieu und reichliche Durchströmung,
DE-Nitrifikanten benötigen ein sauerstoffLOSES Milieu mit langsamster Durchströmung UND Nährstoffe!
Denn während erstere aus der Nitrifiktion ihre Lebensenergie gewinnen
(kalte „Verbrennung“ von Ammomiak/Ammonium und Nitrit zu Nitrat),
brauchen zweitere Energie um das Nitrat- und dann unbedingt auch das Nitrit-Ion zu spalten,
um daraus den Sauerstoff für die Oxidation der Nährstoffe zu gewinnen. 
(Der Stickstoff bleibt dabei übrig und gurgelt in die Höhe.)

Wenn man diesen Vorgang künstlich (im Filter) laufen lassen will, ist das mehr als heikel:
Wir haben Denitrifikationsreaktoren für Großaquarien gebaut, 
wo die Denitrifikanten mit Milchzucker (das funktionierte von allen getesteten Stoffen am Besten) „gefüttert“ wurden.
Fütterte man zuwenig, wurde holten sich die Bakterien den Sauerstoff nur aus der Reduktion Nitrat zu Nitrit,
d.h. in den Reaktor lief vorne relativ harmloses NITRAT-hältiges Wasser rein
und hinten für die Fische sehr giftiges NITRIT-hältiges Wasser wieder raus – sch…lecht!
Fütterte man die Bakterien zu viel, lief Zuckerwasser ins Aquarium – auch schlecht!
Gleiches passierte, wenn man die Fische weniger oder nicht fütterte (Kurzurlaub),
während ein höheres Futterangebot sofort wieder zu Nitrit im Aquariumwasser führte.
(Die Nitrifikanten im parallellaufenden „normalen“ Filter packen die so entstehenden Nitritmengen nicht leicht!)
Die Zuckermenge muss also immer exakt auf den Anfall von Nitrat abgestimmt werden.

Fazit:
Im „normalen“ Filter läuft – wenn alles richtig läuft – tadellose Nitrifikation ab,
aber nie und nimmer DE-Nitrifikation
 – hoffentlich nicht, denn das führt sonst sehr leicht nur bis zum Nitrit!
Das was da um schweres Geld verkauft wird, ist also schlimmer Humbug;
WENN es im Teich zur Denitifikation kommt, dann ist das im Boden 
und damit meine ich jetzt NICHT den gewaschen Kies 10/32,
sondern NATÜRLICHEN Boden mit intensivem Bewuchs!
Dieser sorgt allerdings schon alleine dadurch für eine Reduktion des Nitrats,
da das (auch) als Pflanzennähstoff aufgenommen wird
und damit im Pflanzengewebe gebunden wird.
Wenn man stark wachsende Pflanzen also regelmäßig beerntet und aus dem Teich entfernt 
und damit entfernt man auch gleich Stickstoff und Phosphor 
auf völlig natürliche, billige und einfache Art.


Wo du gleichfalls irrst, ist was den Mulm betrifft:
Dieser „düngt“ keineswegs die Algen, 
das ist das Produkt des biologischen Abbaues, die mineralisierten Endprodukte 
vermixt mit einer Menge aerober Bakterien, die eben genau dafür gesorgt haben!
(Zusätzlich findet man da meist erhebliche Mengen III-wertiges Eisen drin,
das damit den Pflanzen direkt leider nicht zur Verfügung steht.)
Genau DIE wünschen wir uns ja im Filter und auch im Teich
und ein leistungsfähiger Filter wird doch hoffentlich ein gerüttelt Maß davon einschlüfen
und den Bakterien ihre neuen Wohnblocks zeigen!
Zu füttern sollte (wenn überhaupt – die Goldfische haben ja bisher auch nix Zusätzliches bekommen!) 
ohnehin erst langsam begonnen werden, wenn der Filter „eingelaufen“ ist.

Der Hans wird sich also entscheiden müssen, 
welche „Art“ von Teich er haben will,
wodurch auch der nötige Technikeinsatz diktiert wird.


----------



## Flash (28. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichoberfläche sauber halten*

Da muß ich mich dem Peter föllig anschließen

Ich habe mich schon früh aus dem Thema ausgeklinkt, da es darum ging, wie er die Lemma los wird. >> Abschöpfen << Auch da habe ich schon darauf hinngeweisen, das es wohl ein Nährstoffproblem geben muß, da Lemma ja bekanntlich Zeigerpfanzen sind.

Nun ja ich würde mich freuen, ein paar Lemma zu haben, aber die zeigen sich bei mir nicht.

Aber als Fazit, erst mal sehen, was man will, ( Naturteich bis Koi-Weiher) dann kann man sich überlegen wie man das am besten realisiert.

Auch ich halte es da wie Peter, scheint wohl am Beruf zu liegen, man ist halt faul.. Je natürlicher desto besser, Filter und der Gleichen sind ja nur nötig, wenn man die natürlichen Prozesse einschränkt z.B Platzmangel, oder Ungleichgewichte bewußt hervorruft, z.B Überbesatz, zu wenig Pflanzen usw. Bei inkaufnahme solcher Defizite, kann man schon so einiges mit Technichen Hilfsmitteln kompensieren, aber >>> es gibt nichts besseres als die Natur selbst <<< Die hatte ja auch genügend Zeit sich entsprechende Regelkreisläufe zu überlegen >> Ja auch Algen gehören dazu  << und wird sich letztendlich auch immer durchsetzen bekanntlich zum Argwohn manchen Teichbesitzer:evil
Ich spreche mich da auch nicht frei, ich ärgere mich auch oft genug, aber das liegt wohl eher an meiner Ungeduld .. 

Also erst mal überlagen was du wirklich möchtest

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Nordfriesen (28. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichoberfläche sauber halten*

Zitat von Hans 222 aus Beitrag Nr.16



> Ich würde nämlich mittelfristig gerne Fische einsetzen. Wenn du sagst, dass die Fische das aufwühlen, sollte man das Problem vielleicht besser vorher beheben.



Das liesst sich einfach und klar so als wird auf Gartenteich mit Fischbesatz spekuliert.

Um jetzt weiter auf den Beitrag von derschwarzepeter einzugehen müsste ich nun erstmal 
den Lehrbeauftragten für Bioverfahrenstechnik an der Konstanzer Hochschule für Technik, Wirtschaft und Gestaltung (kurz HTWG) konsultieren . Vielleicht klärt eine Mail an den Dozenten Prof. Dr. XXX ..el * von der HS Darmstadt den Beitrag von derschwarzepeter .
Dazu fehlt mir in nächster Zeit aber dieselbige .

Ich bin aber der festen Meinung das der gewünschte Zustand für einen späteren Fischbesatz nur mit gezielter Technik zu ermöglichen ist . 
Zuerst wie ich schon geschrieben habe soweit "per Hand" vorreinigen das eine halbwergs geeignete Grundvorraussetzung für die Technik geschaffe wurde da diese sonst extremste Reinigungsintervalle benötigt oder zuvor kollabiert.


> in der Regel nach 3 Wochen schon ordentlich läuft:
> Der Nitrit-Peak ist überwunden,



Nein nein !!!!  Es dauert sehr lange denn Nitrobacter vermehren sich lange nicht so schnell wie die Nitrosamonas. 
Nitrobacter ernähren sich von dem giftigen Nitrit der vorerst übermächtigen Nitrosomonas.
Das Wasser ist voller Nitrit also der Nitritpeak . Bis die Nitrobacter den überschuß an Nitrit der übermächtigen Nitrosomonas verarbeitet haben ( Überwindung des Nitritpeaks )und bis hier ein Gleichgewicht der Nitrobacter und Nitrosomonas besteht dauert es länger als 3 Wochen .... anders vielleicht im Aquarium , aber sicher nicht in einem Teich der voller schlamm steckt .

Gruß
Nils

* Namen dürfen ohne ausdrückliche Genehmigung in Foren nicht veröffentlicht werden.


----------



## Nordfriesen (28. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichoberfläche sauber halten*

Ach übrigens :



> Zu hoffen, dass auf den Plastikkörperchen friedlich nitrifizierende und DE-nitrifizierende Bakterien nebeneinandersitzen,
> ist lieb aber vergeblich.



Das aber aus dem Mulm von Nachbars Gartenteich zu erwarten ist auch lieb aber ebenso vergeblich 
Soweit ich mich erinnere ist dazu ein Bodengrund aus feinem Aragonitsand nötig .... welcher Nachbar hat das in seinem Teich ? Anwendung findet diese Biologische Filterung in Schauaquarien.

Flash :



> Je natürlicher desto besser, Filter und der Gleichen sind ja nur nötig, wenn man die natürlichen Prozesse einschränkt z.B Platzmangel, oder Ungleichgewichte bewußt hervorruft, z.B Überbesatz, zu wenig Pflanzen usw. Bei inkaufnahme solcher Defizite, kann man schon so einiges mit Technichen Hilfsmitteln kompensieren, aber >>> es gibt nichts besseres als die Natur selbst



Das was Hans 222 hat ist das Resultat der Natur ..... wartet er noch hat er Landgewinnung !
Die natürlichen Prozesse müssen also schon soweit eingeschränkt sein das nichts mehr geht .........WENN FISCHE HIER LEBEN SOLLEN .

Gruß
Nils


----------



## derschwarzepeter (29. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichoberfläche sauber halten*

Hi Nils!
Kommt halt ganz drauf an, WELCHE Fische er einsetzt!
Wenn das nicht gerade die Wildschweine unter den Wassertieren sind (Goldfische und Kois),
die tagaus tagein nur den Bodengrund durchgründeln und damit aufwühlen,
sondern z.B. Bitterlinge, Elritzen, Rotfedern, __ Stichlinge oder sogar über das warme Halbjahr tropisches,
wird er sicher keinen Filter brauchen.

Wer nicht glaubt, was ich geschrieben habe (und ich lege wenig Wert darauf, mich da mit unfundierten Meldungen vor der gesamten Welt zu blamieren),
kann gern den Lehrbeauftragten für Bioverfahrenstechnik der Konstanzer Hochschule für Technik, Wirtschaft und Gestaltung (kurz HTWG) konsultieren,
aber dass eine Grundreinigung des Teiches notwendig ist, ist wohl unbestritten.

Nachdem sich Bakterien dann vermehren, wenn ihre Nährstoffe vorhanden sind, liegt es in der Natur der Sache, 
dass die, die Ammonium/Ammoniak in Nitrit umwandelnden FRÜHER wachsen und damit arbeiten,
als die Nitrit in Nitrat umwandelnden, nachdem deren Nährstoff ja anfangs noch nicht vorhanden ist. 
Genau aus diesem Grund kommt es ja zum gefürchteten Nitritpeak,
dann man allerdings reltiv leicht entschärfen kann,
indem man die Geschichte LANGSAM hochfährt,
d.h. langsam zu füttern beginnt
(wenn überhaupt).

Zum großen Glück für die gesamte feuchte Welt ist die Nitrifikation NICHT an an _"feinen Aragonitsand"_ gebunden,
sonst gäbe es uns - aufgrund der geringen Anzahl natürlicher Gewässer, die einen solchen Bodengrund aufweisen,
wohl nicht oder wir würden grundlegend auf anderen Chemismen aufbauen.
Den zitierten Mulm gibt´s praktisch in jedem funktionierenden Teich
und Nachbar´s Teich hat noch dazu den Vorteil,
dass dessen Wasserchemie und Temperatur der des eigenen Teiches sehr ähnlich sein wird,
womit dort auch genau die richtigen Bakterien am Werk sind.

Wo du jedoch recht hast, ist dass Hans einen natürlichen Vorgang beobachtet:
Die Verlandung eines Gewässers.
Wartet er lange genug, wird er ein Hochmoor sein eigen nennen – wird aber ein paar 100 Jahre dauern.
Dazwischen kann leicht sein, dass sich das Gewässer doch von dem unterscheidet,
wovor Hans gern – ein Pfeifchen im Mundwinkel - am Abend sitzt.
Da greift der Wassergärtner ein (ohne den „normalen“ Gärtner würde auch der Garten zum Urwald):
Wie Nik so treffend sagt: 


> … und einfach nur die Voraussetzungen zu schaffen, damit es sich in gewünschten Bahnen entwickeln kann.
> *Man fährt besser, wenn man ein Biotop lediglich "moderiert".*
> Manchmal wird mit viel Technik erzwungen. was sich nicht in Gänze erzwingen lässt. Sieht man mal von den Fischteichen ab, wird um die Filterung zuviel Gedöns gemacht. Die Nitrifikationsbakterien einfach in den Teich zu kippen tut es auch.
> ..., aber ein Punkt lässt sich feststellen: anfänglich sollte das Biotop möglichst einer geringen organischen Belastung ausgesetzt werden. Dazu gehört eben auch das Einwerfen von Fischfutter. …





Großes Schmunzeln hat jedoch DIESE Meldung von dir hervorgerufen:


> Die natürlichen Prozesse müssen also schon soweit eingeschränkt sein das nichts mehr geht
> .........WENN FISCHE HIER LEBEN SOLLEN .


Sehr interessant, dass Fische ausgerechnet auf EINSCHRÄNKUNG NATÜRLICHER PROZESSE angewiesen sein sollen, 
um leben zu können! 
Jahrmilliarden an Evolution sind so nur durch ständige Betreuung ausserirdischer Intelligenzen möglich geworden,
oder leben die Wassertiere etwa ohne Bevormundung auch ganz gut???
Damit wir uns nicht falsch verstehen:
Ich spreche da von einem Teich als Lebensraum und nicht von einem überbesetzten Koi-Becken, 
das aus ökologischer Sicht eher einem Vogelkäfig gleicht als einem Biotop. 
Sollte Hans ein technolgieabhängiges Karpfenverlies planen,
wird er also um einen Haufen Technik nicht herumkommen,
sollte er einen fischbesetzten Naturteich wollen;
sehr wohl.


----------



## Nordfriesen (29. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichoberfläche sauber halten*



> Großes Schmunzeln hat jedoch DIESE Meldung von dir hervorgerufen:
> Zitat:
> Die natürlichen Prozesse müssen also schon soweit eingeschränkt sein das nichts mehr geht
> .........WENN FISCHE HIER LEBEN SOLLEN .
> ...



Schade das du das nicht richtig verstanden hast .... dann wäre es auch nur halb so lustig .
Du selbst schreibst 


> Filter und der Gleichen sind ja nur nötig, wenn man die natürlichen Prozesse einschränkt z.B Platzmangel, oder Ungleichgewichte bewußt hervorruft, z.B Überbesatz, zu wenig Pflanzen usw. Bei inkaufnahme solcher Defizite, kann man schon so einiges mit Technichen Hilfsmitteln kompensieren, aber >>>



Bedeutet ja wohl nichts anderes als : Eine Technik ist durchaus notwendig wenn die Natur eingeschränkt wurde.

Darauf schrieb ich :


> Die natürlichen Prozesse müssen also schon soweit eingeschränkt sein das nichts mehr geht
> .........WENN FISCHE HIER LEBEN SOLLEN .



Bedeutet nichts anderes als das die Natur bei Hans 222 schon soweit eingeschränkt wurde das Technik her muss WENN FISCHE HIER LEBEN SOLLEN.
Meiner Meinung nach nicht sonderlich witzig . Es muss nur verstanden werden .



> Sehr interessant, dass Fische ausgerechnet auf EINSCHRÄNKUNG NATÜRLICHER PROZESSE angewiesen sein sollen,
> um leben zu können!


Würde ich das denken so hätte ich mich nicht für Technik eingesetzt . Da hatte ich in der Antwort mehr erwartet .

Dir ( derschwarzepeter ) selbst ist lange klar das du überlesen hast das später in dem Teich Fische leben sollen und windest dich nur herum .... das wiederrum finde ich 

Ich denke viele deiner microbiologischen Weissheiten können nicht unterstützt werden .

Sollte Hans222 einen fischbesetzten Naturteich wollen ( wie du anzunehmen scheinst ) so hat er diesen doch ... er bräuchte doch nur Fische einsetzen und fertig ... aber warum fragt er dann hier danach wie er es erreichen kann auch in den Teich und nicht nur auf Lemna zu sehen ? So lautet doch dieser Beitrag "Teichoberfläche sauber halten" ....ich denke um Fische zu sehen wenn welche rein sollen .
Oder glaubst du etwa er kann den Anblick von Lemna nicht ertragen ? Lieber schaut er auf einen dreckigen Teichboden ? 



> Sollte Hans ein technolgieabhängiges Karpfenverlies planen,
> wird er also um einen Haufen Technik nicht herumkommen



Von einem Haufen Technik wurde nie gesprochen . Lediglich von Pumpe und Filter mit SIFI und UVC. Das ist GRUNDAUSSTATTUNG für einen sauberen Teich indem Fische zu sehen sein werden . Dazu sprach ich von vielen Pflanzen und etwas Abfischen und Pflegen . Das ist ein gut gemeinter Rat an Hans222 und das bringt auch den gewünschten Erfolg .
Kipp Mulm aus Nachbars Teich rein     kann doch kein Tipp sein .
Oder hat dieser nachfolgende Beitrag von dir weitergeholfen ?





> Nach geschätzt 4827 mal abfischen hast du die Nährstoffe erfolgreich reduziert.



Ich jedenfalls klinke mich hier nun aus . Bevor ich das aber mache möchte ich Hans222 noch raten :
Willst du wie es ist .... dann lasse es wie es ist .... bald kannst du auch auf deinem Teich Rasen mähen  !
Willst du einen schönen Teich mit Fischen die du sehen und füttern kannst dann schau mal im Forum nach der richtigen TECHNIK . Hier sind VIELE dir dir die richtige Technik zeigen ohne zu übertreiben und dazu auch was davon verstehen , helfen wollen und auch können.
Andere erteilen die lieber Nachhilfe in Microbiologie und Raten zur Klage wenns um Technik geht . Ok ... willst du das dann wirf ne Tonne Mulm aus Nachbars Gartenteich in deinen Teich und warte , warte , warte bis du schwarz(erpeter) wirst . Wenns wiedererwartend hilft, dann noch bitte eine 2. Tonne Mulm für mich . Damit ich dann ein reicher Mann werde . 


> Wie sagte doch der Chemieprofessor einmal:
> "Wenn man als Chemiker wirklich reich werden will, muss man WASSER verkaufen!"
> ... und das tun manche recht erfolgreich!



Gruß 
Nils


----------



## derschwarzepeter (29. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichoberfläche sauber halten*

Naja, wenn "nicht verständlich ausdrücken können" auf "nicht verstehen wollen" trifft,
wird die Kommunikation schon sehr schwierig.
Auch manches Zitat das du mir zuschreibst (_"Filter und der Gleichen sind ja ..."_), 
ist gar nicht von mir, obwohl ich völlig der gleichen Meinung bin

Letztendlich wird wohl Hans entscheiden müssen,
ob er lieber seinen Teich in das techniklastige Koiverlies umbaut
oder einen Naturteich samt nicht zu fütternden Fischen ohne (oder mit minimalster) Technik will,
nachdem ER ja offenbar verstanden hat, 
dass ich das 4827-fache Abfischen der Lemnas als NICHT geeignetes Mittel gemeint habe.


----------



## Nordfriesen (29. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichoberfläche sauber halten*



> Naja, wenn "nicht verständlich ausdrücken können" auf "nicht verstehen wollen" trifft,
> wird die Kommunikation schon sehr schwierig.



Stimmt


----------



## derschwarzepeter (29. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichoberfläche sauber halten*

Na prima - endlich einer Meinung! 
... und verständlicher ist es auch geworden!


----------



## Flash (29. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichoberfläche sauber halten*

Hi Nils,

Ich hab nix *gegen* Technik wie könnte ich das auch, hab ja selber einen reinen Koiteich
Ich gehöre sogar eher zu denen, die eine riesen Freude daran haben, in vielen Bastelstunden ihre Technik noch zu erweiter oder zu verbessern.

Wollte nur sagen, das alle Technik nur unterstützen kann und nicht die anzustrebene Lösung ist.

Hans hatte ich ja dazu geraten, die Lemma zu skimmen ( ganz weit forn im Beitrag), das würde den Arbeitsaufwand erheblich verringern. Das man die dann natürlich aus dem Teichkreislauf entfernen sollte versteht sich von selbst. Ich hab dazu ein Bogensiebelement. Da mir leider der Paltz fehlt, hätte sonst einen Bodenfilter und oder Pflanzfilter, habe ich dann eine UVC Einheit ergänzt von einem Biofilterbereich. das sind nur einige Teile meiner Filteranlage.

Was ich auch noch gesagt habe ist, das man sich darüber im Klaren sein sollte was man möchte! es macht einen riesen Unterschied, was die Technik angeht, ob man ein paar Moderlischen halten möchte oder Koi.  >>> hatte da schon gelesen, das Hans später Fische halten möche, nur Fische sind halt nicht einfach Fische, jede Art stellt andere Ansprüche an die Gegebenheiten und dementsprechend muß man handeln.

Nur kann ich nicht mit ruhigem gewissen Jemanden raten, kauf dir mal das und das und weiß gar nicht was sein Ziel ist. Zudem hat nicht jeder die entsprechenden Mittel.

Nach wie vor würde ich die Lemma skimmen, eventuell den Teichgrund mal ordentlich vom Schlamm befreien, Pflanzen setzen.
Dann würde ich erst mal sehen wie es sich entwickelt. Wenn der Teich dann sein Gleichgewicht gefunden hat, würde ich mir überlegen welche Fische ich in meinem teich haben möchte, kann man natürlich auch schon früher. Dementsprechend dann den Teich umbauen und oder Filtertechnik ergänzen.
Wenn diese dann eingefahren ist, mit dem Beatz beginnen, aber langsam, nicht den angestrebeten Besatz auf einmal.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Nordfriesen (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichoberfläche sauber halten*

Flash :

Das stimme ich dir 100% zu .... genau so und nicht anders sollte Hans222 an die Sache ran gehen .....eigentlich genau das was ich auch geschrieben habe . 
Erst von Hand reinigen , dann oder dabei Wasserwechsel , dann die richtigen Pflanzen setzen und dann, wenn sich alles legt die Technik dazu .
Auch ich würde den Skimmer einsetzen .....aber hat das nur Sinn wenn am Ende ein Filter steht und am Anfang eine Pumpe ! Da macht es wiederrum nur Sinn , wenn da wo der Skimmer aufhört und reinpumpt , ein SIFI ist . Wo und wie soll die Lemna sonst vom Wasser getrennt werden ?
Und schwuppdiewupp ist man aber auch voll in der Technik . Darum hatte ich geraten eventuell da ein Technikstop zu machen . Sieb über eine Regentonne und zurück mit dem Wasser in den Teich.
Vorher geht nicht - Pumpe für Skimmer - Grobabscheidung für Skimmer - ENDE .
Aber dann kommen wir schon zu dem Streitpunkt der Bakterien !
Hab ich nun schon Pumpe , Skimmer , SIFI - dann kommt es auf eine Tonne mit __ Hel-X für die geliebten Bakties , ja nun auch nicht mehr drauf an und verlege ich schon Schläuche zum Filter kann ich auch gleich einen UVC zwischensetzen 

Vielleicht sollte Hans222 sich mal wieder zu Wort melden und schreiben was er will ,bevor wir hier im Dunkeln tappend aufeinander los gehen .

Hans222 du bist dran 

Gruß


----------



## Flash (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichoberfläche sauber halten*

Nils,

*Genau*.. die Idee mit der Tonne ist prima für den Anfang, kostet kaum was und erfüllt seinen Zweck.

Hans,

Übrigens gibt es ein tolles Thema über den Skimmer Selbstbau...Schau mal in technik eigenbau.. kostet auch nicht viel das ding und ist in einem Nachmittag gebastelt.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Nordfriesen (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichoberfläche sauber halten*



oder schau auf meine Bildergalerie .


----------



## heiko_243 (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichoberfläche sauber halten*



> Da macht es wiederrum nur Sinn , wenn da wo der Skimmer aufhört und reinpumpt , ein SIFI ist


Da reicht auch ein Skimmerkorb der mit Fliegengitter überspannt ist. Dann geht der Spaß´mit Pumpe + Skimmer los.


----------



## Nordfriesen (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichoberfläche sauber halten*



> Da reicht auch ein Skimmerkorb der mit Fliegengitter überspannt ist. Dann geht der Spaß´mit Pumpe + Skimmer los.



ja das geht auch .... aber VORSICHT : ist der Skimmerkorb voll mit Unrat , so besteht die Gefahr das der ganze Skimmer auftreibt und die Nachbarn nervt . Das Ding ist dann fast so laut wie ein Moped 
Wenn dann die Pumpe trocken läuft und keinen Schutz ( wie meine ) hat ..... 

Gerade wenn die Lemna damit abgesaugt werden soll geht das fix wie nix .

Wo ist Hans222 ? Hans ? Haaaaans


----------



## derschwarzepeter (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichoberfläche sauber halten*

Dann nimm eine Mammutpumpe:
Die ist billig, sehr leise, extrem leistungsfähig, unpackbar robust, tierfreundlich bis zu Rohrdurchmesser
und ABSOLUT trockenlauffest!


----------



## heiko_243 (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichoberfläche sauber halten*



> ja das geht auch .... aber VORSICHT : ist der Skimmerkorb voll mit Unrat , so besteht die Gefahr das der ganze Skimmer auftreibt und die Nachbarn nervt . Das Ding ist dann fast so laut wie ein Moped
> Wenn dann die Pumpe trocken läuft und keinen Schutz ( wie meine ) hat .



Das kann aber auch ohne Fliegengitter passieren (nicht bei den Lemna, aber dafür bei anderen, größeren Blättern). Bei mir passiert da nichts weiter, als das die Pumpe weniger Leistung aufnimmt.


----------

